# Mexican jail raid



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This story has been on the news in Spain today, and also in the UK press

From the Guardian:
*Mexican jail raid brings in peacocks, drugs and women*

Authorities say a surprise search at a prison in Acapulco resulted in the discovery of two peacocks, 100 fighting cocks, two sacks filled with marijuana and 19 prostitutes.

Mexican jail raid brings in peacocks, drugs and women | World news | The Guardian


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Happy inmates cause fewer problems.


----------



## PinkChili2 (Sep 19, 2011)

I understand all of it...except the peacocks. 

Does this prison have an open door policy...or blind guards...LOL?!?! 

Hey, did you see that peacock in the yard? No, I was at the cock fights with my "girlfriend".


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Jail raid.*



Pesky Wesky said:


> This story has been on the news in Spain today, and also in the UK press
> 
> From the Guardian:
> *Mexican jail raid brings in peacocks, drugs and women*
> ...


I saw the same item this week on the TV news show Primer Impacto.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Peacocks are 'pavo real' and make a dinner fit for a king. Then, all those feathers make good head dresses for dancing.
Don't you guys know Mexico?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Peacocks*



RVGRINGO said:


> Peacocks are 'pavo real' and make a dinner fit for a king. Then, all those feathers make good head dresses for dancing.
> Don't you guys know Mexico?


They also do the job of guard dogs. Seems the Sinaloense have a thing for them.


----------

